# سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-



## boka manshy (25 يوليو 2012)

س.ج

Show Details

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة حبيباتي ان كل يوم أسأل عن حنة ماس لفرد وتنعيم الشعر أسألة كثيرة جدا، ففكرت اجمع أسألتكم الذكية فى موضوع واحد وأجاوب عنها للأفادة ولأختصار وقتي ووقتكم ويعلم الله انى اجبتكم بكل صراحة وأمانة ووضوح.
بسم الله نبدأ
س1- ماهى حنة ماس ولما تستخدم على الشعر؟
ج1-حنة ماس هى حنة طبيعية هندية لفرد الشعر المجعد والخشن والمموج وجعله كالحرير مدى الحياه.
س2-كيف مدى الحياه هل هناك حنة تفرد الشعر مدى الحياه؟
ج2- نعم حنة ندى ماس لايزول تأثير فردها مع السنين بل تدوم ان لم يطول الشعر ولهذا السبب بنعيد عالجذور مرة كل عام.
س3-مما تتكون حنة ندى ماس ؟
ج3-حنة ندىتتكون ماس من اعشاب المارو الهندي وخليط من الأعشاب الصينية والمصرية وزيوت هندية.
س4-هل حنة ندى ماس بها كيماويات ؟ ومادليلك على ذلك؟
ج4-حنة ندى ماس خالية تماما من المواد الكيماوية. والدليل على ذلك اننا لو استخدمناها على شعر مموج او مجعد دون عمل سشوار مسبق له لن تفرد الشعر أذا هى بها مادة تثبيت وليست فرد.
س5- شعري مصبوغ منذ شهرين هل استطيع ان استخدم حنة ندى ماس ام شعري سيحترق ويتقطع كباقي الحنن الأخرى؟
ج5- حنة ندى ماس تستخدم على الشعر المصبوغ حتى لو من ساعتين فقط وليس شهرين، والدليل على ذلك انكى عندما تستخدمين حنة ندى ماس باللون الباذنجاني او البني أطلب منك تفتيح الشعر قبل الحنة بيوم او بكم ساعة حتى يظهر اللون.
س6- شعرى مفرود كيميائيا او مملس هل استطيع ان استخدم حنة ندى ماس او سيتقطع شعري؟
ج6- تستطيعين تستخدمي حنة ندى ماس على الشعر اللملس والمفرود كيميائا" لأنها خالية من المواد الكيماوية.
س7- هل حنة ندى ماس تستخدم للأطفال ومن عمر كم ؟ وهل تستخدم للحامل أو المرضع دون مشاكل؟
ج7- تستخدم للأطفال من عمر عامان وانا بتفسي استخمدتها لأطفال العائلة من عمر عامان
وليس لها اثار جانبية لا على الحامل ولا على المرضع.
س8-هل تجعل الشعر يابس وتجعل أطرافه مدببة كالدبابيس؟
ج8-لا بل تجعل الشعر انسيابيا وكالحرير وكله طراوة ولمعة غير عادية.
س9-هل الحنة هذه بداخلها مادة العفص والحديدية؟
ج9-لا ليس بداخلها هذه المواد لا العفص ولا الحديدية ولا أي مادة كيميائية.
س10- هل استطيع بعد استخدامي لحنة ندى ماس ان استخدم السيشوار او المكواه او التكسير وهل اذا كسرت شعرى بالمكواه يعود لفرده ونعومته ام ينتهي فرده؟
ج10- تقدري تستخدمين السيشوار والمكواه والتكسير ومع غسيل الشعر يرجع فرده ونعومتها
س11- هل استطيع عمل أي تسريحة أم الفرد لايجعل الشعر ينقاد للف والبوكلات؟
ج11- تستطيعين القيام بأي تسؤيحة وسيتجاوب الشعر معكي بكل مرونة.
س12-كم مدة بقاؤها على الشعر ومتى تغسل؟
ج12-تبقى على الشعر من 24 ساعة الى 30 حسب درجة خشونة الشعر.
س 13-أستطيع أن أصبغ الشعر بعد أستخدام الحنة؟
ج13- تستطيعين الصبغة بعد الحنة ب9 اشهر.
س14- هل حنة ندى ماس تفرد الشعر من اول مرة ام تتطلب استخدامها مرات ومرات حتى تفرد الشعر؟
ج14-حنة ندى ماس تفرد الشعر العادي والمموج وذو الخشونة المتوسطة من أول مرة ويتتطلب الشعر الخشن مرررة استخدام ا مرتين بين كل مرة 15 يوم فيصبح كالحريرررررر كشعر البيبي.
س15- هل الشعر الذي ينبت. ينبت مجعد وبه كسرة ؟ وهل تغطي الشيب؟
ج15- لا الشعر ينبت طبيعي جدا وبالعكس بعد استخدامها مرات كثيرة ينبت الشعر انعم من طبيعته ونعم تغطي الشيب تماما.
س16- هل حنة ندى ماس تظهر نتيجتها حال غسيلها ام تتطلب ايام الى ان تظهر النتيجة ؟
ج16-حنة ندى ماس حنة فرد طبيعية تعطى فور غسيلها نسبة فرد تصل الى ال 60 او ال 70%، ويقوم زيت ماس الزيت المعجزة مع استخدامه لمدة 15 يوم بأستكمال عملية الفرد حتى يبدو الشعر كالحرير.
هذا بالنسبة للشعر الخشن اما الشعر الناعم الكيرلي بمجرد الغسيل بتبان النتيجة 100% وبيتحسن ايضا أكثر وأكثر.
س17- بالنسبة للألوان اذا الشعر اسود واستخدمت الحنة البني او الباذنجاني هل يتغير اللون الى هذه الألوان؟
ج18-لا الحنة البني والباذنجاني عملتها خصيصا لذوات الشعر البنى والاحمر الغامق والبتذنجاني حتى احافظ على لون شعرهم ولايصير اسود.
اما اذا كان الشعر اسود وتبغينه بلون الحنة فماعليكي الا التفيح ببودرة الميش قبل استخدام الحنة وهذا مايؤكد خلوها كيميائيا.
ما أهمية أستخدام زيت ماس؟
له اهمية عظمى فى استكمال عملية الفرد فهو يفرد الشعر بنسبة 50%.
س19- حدثينا عن زيت ماس الزيت المعجزة؟
ج 19- هذا الزيت الررررائع هو زيت لفرد الشعر الكيرلي وجعله كالحرير فى خلال 3 شهور من استخدامه، ويطرى وينعم الشعر الخشن، ويكمل عملية الفرد بعد الحنة، ويعمل على نعومة وأطالة الشعل لانه خليط من زيوت هندية واعشاب المارو الهندية.
س20- هل ممكن طريقة الحنة بالتفصيل؟
ج 20 .*.طريقةالأستخـدام.*.
لازم يكون الشعر نظيف مافي لازيت ولا كريم .
تعملي استشوار مضبوط تخلي شعرك ناعم مره وللشعر الخشن مره استشوار + سيراميك جهاز معروف تبع الشعر.
افضل شي تعجني من الحنى قدر حاجتك بماء ساخن وتبدي بتقسيم الشعر الى خصل وسط وتحطي عليها الأعشاب وحاولي انك تشدي خصله الشعر تمام حتى تنتهي من عمل الشعر كله ثم تربطيه ذيل حصان ربطة محكمة.
تتركيه مكشوف فتره بسيطه حتى يجف تماما وبعد كذا تلفيه بسفره وتتركيه على شعرك يوم كامل في منتهى الامان.
نجي للخطوه الي بعدها بعد مرور 24 ساعه تغسلي شعرك بالماء فقط وبلسم ولا تحاولي تمشطيه.
الأفضل أستخدام حمام كريم مااس بالاعشاب وزيت كبد الحوت لتحصلى على شعر صحى بالاضافة للفرد و التنعيم 
س 21 ما اقوى الألوان بالنسبة للفرد 

ج21 اقوى الألوان بالنسبة للفرد اللون الأسود والباذنجانى ويليهم النى الغامق ثم البنى الفاتح 
البنى الفا تح يناسب الشعر الناعم المموج وليس الخشن مره




..

السعر 
العبوة المتوسطة ومعها زيت ماس 250 درهم
والعبوة الكبيرة ومعها الزيت ماس 400درهم
للتعرف على منتجات ندى ماس واسامي وارقام المندوبات 
زورونا على موقعنا 
أو ابحثى على قوقل عن موقع منتجات ندى ماس

ملحوظه 

حبيباتي الكرام 
جاوبت على اسألة قد تخطر ببالكم وقد لاتخطر 

فأعرفكم طيبات لايرضيكم تعبي 
لن اجاوب على سؤال قد أجبت عليه بموضوعي 
ففضلا" وليس امرا" اقرأوا الموضوع جيدااختكم ومحبتكم في الله 

مع تحياتي 
مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boka manshy (9 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ا باقي
كل شيء فى الدنيا هالك كل شيء
إلا وجهك الكريم
انت يا ربي ياللي مالك كل شيء
يا رحمن يا رحيم
انت العظيم
انت الملك فى القلب لحد يوم الوعد
والأمر ليك يا رب من قبل أو من بعد
يا باقي
كلمات ادعيه عمرو دياب الدينيه


----------



## boka manshy (16 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (29 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

النعمه زواله
تخيل لو شحيح الماي تخيلنا بدون أمطار
تخيل لو تجف الأرض بهالدنيا وشاللي صار
عطانا ربنا نعمه وعلينا نشكر أفضاله
وإذا احنا ما حفظناها ترى هالنعمه زواله
إذا إنته غني وظامي وماشي وحدك بصحرا
شيفيدك وقتها مالك تبادل مالك بقطره


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بـكـــره


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

آللـہُــمَّ قـربـنـي لمن هـو خـيـرٌ لـي و أنـا خـيـرٌ لـه


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص


----------



## boka manshy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

قُلۡ إِن كُنتُمۡ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِرۡ لَكُمۡ ذُنُوبَكُمۡ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (7 يناير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*


----------



## boka manshy (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (21 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (5 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ستاتى على أمتى سنوات خداعات يكذب فيها ا...لصادق و يصدق فيها الكاذب ويؤتمن الخائن و يخون فيها الامين وينطق فيها الرويبضه) قيل (وما الرويبضه؟) قال: (الرجل التافه السفيه يتكلم فى أمر العامة)


----------



## boka manshy (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

بعزتك وجلالك لا أبرح أغوي بني آدم مادامت الأرواح فيهم، فقال الله: فبعزتي وجلالي لا أبرح أغفر لهم ما استغفروني".


----------



## boka manshy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

: "قال الله تعالى: احب عبادي إلي أعجلهم فطراً".


----------



## boka manshy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (16 يناير 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

:ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم.


----------



## boka manshy (28 يناير 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

.قال رسول الله: (من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (9 فبراير 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

(خيركم خيركم لأهله، وأنا خيركم لأهلي)


----------



## boka manshy (20 فبراير 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

قال رسول الله: اتق الله حيثما كنت.


----------



## boka manshy (2 مارس 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

{ من كانت الآخرة همه ، جعل الله غناه في قلبه ، و جمع له شمله ، و أتته الدنيا و هي راغمة }


----------



## boka manshy (15 مارس 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ياهلااا ياهلاااا
ندى ماس مع اجمل و اكبر الخصومات فى العالم العربى
كل عام و كل ام بخير


----------



## boka manshy (29 مارس 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 أبريل 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ياااااااااااااامرحبا 
يابنات ندى ماس عملت من العرووض كتير
الان عرض الخصووومات فى شهر ابريل
الحقي قبل نافذ القمية


----------



## boka manshy (20 أبريل 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 مايو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (14 مايو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (26 مايو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (5 يونيو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين اماما , رب


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (26 يونيو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"إِذَا كُنْتُمْ ثَلاَثَةً، فَلاَ يَتَنَاجى رَجُلاَنٍ دُونَ الآخَرِ حَتَّى تَخْتَلِطُوا بِالنَّاسِ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (13 يوليو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (24 يوليو 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (9 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (23 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 يناير 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (31 يناير 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 فبراير 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (21 فبراير 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (15 مارس 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2015)

*رد: سؤال و جواب حول حنة ندي ماس-*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------

